# Akonadi kann nicht starten; dadurch geht kein kmail

## Max Steel

Hmpf... fehlenbei euch auch die kdepim Pakete (also meta, akonadi, und der ganze Glumbsatsch) auf Version 4.5.3... seit 4.4.7 gab es hier kein Update mehr.

Was eigentlich seltsam ist.

Jedenfalls hat mein Vater an seinem PC das Problem das sich akonadi nicht starten kann, wodurch kontakt, kaddessbook und kmail nicht funktionieren.

Die Fehlermeldung die der Akonadi ausspuckt:

```
[akonadiserver] search paths:  ("/usr/local/bin", "/usr/bin", "/bin", "/opt/bin", "/usr/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/4.4.5", "/usr/qt/3/bin", "/usr/games/bin", "/var/spool/fax/bin", "/home/achim/bin", "/usr/sbin", "/usr/local/sbin", "/usr/local/libexec", "/usr/libexec", "/opt/mysql/libexec", "/opt/local/lib/mysql5/bin", "/opt/mysql/sbin")

[akonadiserver] Found mysql_install_db:  "/usr/bin/mysql_install_db"

[akonadiserver] Found mysqlcheck:  "/usr/bin/mysqlcheck"

[akonadiserver] QSqlDatabase: QMYSQL driver not loaded

[akonadiserver] QSqlDatabase: available drivers: QSQLITE QSQLITE3 QMYSQL3 QMYSQL

[akonadiserver] ASSERT: "database.driver()->hasFeature( QSqlDriver::LastInsertId )" in file /var/tmp/portage/app-office/akonadi-server-1.4.1/work/akonadi-1.4.1/server/src/storage/dbconfigmysql.cpp, line 154

[akonadiserver] "[

[akonadiserver] 0: akonadiserver(_Z11akBacktracev+0x39) [0x40ba79]

[akonadiserver] 1: akonadiserver() [0x40bfb2]

[akonadiserver] 2: /lib/libc.so.6(+0x33ba0) [0x7fd6ef7a7ba0]

[akonadiserver] 3: /lib/libc.so.6(gsignal+0x35) [0x7fd6ef7a7b25]

[akonadiserver] 4: /lib/libc.so.6(abort+0x180) [0x7fd6ef7a9330]

[akonadiserver] 5: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_Z17qt_message_output9QtMsgTypePKc+0x64) [0x7fd6f09a7384]

[akonadiserver] 6: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(+0x6e584) [0x7fd6f09a7584]

[akonadiserver] 7: /usr/lib64/qt4/libQtCore.so.4(_Z6qFatalPKcz+0x96) [0x7fd6f09a7716]

[akonadiserver] 8: /usr/lib/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN13DbConfigMysql19startInternalServerEv+0x14df) [0x7fd6f0f0483f]

[akonadiserver] 9: /usr/lib/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer20startDatabaseProcessEv+0xe6) [0x7fd6f0e64ae6]

[akonadiserver] 10: /usr/lib/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServerC1EP7QObject+0xd5) [0x7fd6f0e686b5]

[akonadiserver] 11: /usr/lib/libakonadiprivate.so.1(_ZN7Akonadi13AkonadiServer8instanceEv+0x2f) [0x7fd6f0e69dcf]

[akonadiserver] 12: akonadiserver(main+0x3cd) [0x406a0d]

[akonadiserver] 13: /lib/libc.so.6(__libc_start_main+0xfd) [0x7fd6ef792d2d]

[akonadiserver] 14: akonadiserver() [0x405b09]

[akonadiserver] ]

[akonadiserver] "

ProcessControl: Application 'akonadiserver' returned with exit code 255 (Unknown error)

"akonadiserver" crashed too often and will not be restarted!
```

Jedenfalls sind folgende Versionen installiert:

```
$ eix akonadi

[I] app-office/akonadi-server

     Available versions:  1.3.1 (~)1.4.1 {(+)mysql postgres +server (+)sqlite}

     Installed versions:  1.4.1(06:32:34 27.10.2010)(server sqlite -mysql -postgres)

     Homepage:            http://pim.kde.org/akonadi

     Description:         The server part of Akonadi

[I] kde-base/akonadi

     Available versions:  (4.4) 4.4.5 (~)4.4.6 4.4.7

        {aqua debug kdeenablefinal kdeprefix}

     Installed versions:  4.4.7(4.4)(04:16:15 05.11.2010)(-aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdeprefix)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         An extensible cross-desktop storage service for PIM data and meta data

$ eix kdepim

[I] kde-base/kdepimlibs

     Available versions:  

        (4.4)   4.4.5!t

        (4.5)   (~)4.5.2!t (~)4.5.3!t

        {aqua debug +handbook kdeenablefinal kdeprefix ldap (+)semantic-desktop test}

     Installed versions:  4.5.3(4.5)!t(22:52:45 03.11.2010)(handbook ldap semantic-desktop -aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdeprefix -test)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         Common library for KDE PIM apps.

[I] kde-base/kdepim-runtime

     Available versions:  (4.4) 4.4.5 (~)4.4.6!t 4.4.7!t

        {aqua debug kdeenablefinal kdeprefix}

     Installed versions:  4.4.7(4.4)!t(08:29:53 30.10.2010)(-aqua -debug -kdeenablefinal -kdeprefix)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE PIM runtime plugin collection

$ eix kde-meta

[I] kde-base/kde-meta

     Available versions:  

        (4.4)   4.4.5

        (4.5)   (~)4.5.2 (~)4.5.3

        {accessibility aqua kdeprefix nls sdk semantic-desktop}

     Installed versions:  4.5.3(4.5)(22:09:24 04.11.2010)(accessibility nls semantic-desktop -aqua -kdeprefix -sdk)

     Homepage:            http://www.kde.org/

     Description:         KDE - merge this to pull in all split kde-base/* packages
```

Was läuft da falsch?... ICh bin echt ratlos.

Edith:

Ach sorry, ich seh gerade im falschen Unterforum. Mag sich ein lieber Mod erbarmen dieses rüberzuschieben?

Dankeschön =)

----------

## gandalf_hak

Hallo!

Dein Thread ist zwar nicht aktuell, hatte nach einem Akonadi Update allerdings mal wieder das Vergnügen  :Smile: 

QSQLITE wird von akonadi entweder nicht mehr richtig unterstützt oder dein qtbuild wurde mit anderen libs gebacken.

Lösungsmöglichkeit:

Du benutzt einfach QMYSQL oder QMYSQL3 statt QSQLITE:

kannst du in 

```
~/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc
```

setzen

----------

## Yamakuzure

dazu passt die Ausgabe von portage wenn man kmail installiert:

```
 * We strongly recommend you set your Akonadi database backend to QMYSQL in your

 * user configuration. This is the backend recommended by KDE upstream.

 * Reports indicate that kde-base/kmail-4.10 does not work properly with the sqlite

 * backend anymore.

 * You can select the backend in your ~/.config/akonadi/akonadiserverrc.
```

----------

